# Updated: Canon’s 5D Mark iii Light Leak Issue.



## jasonkrasnov (Apr 26, 2012)

In real­ity, the leak will change about 1/3 of a stop from what the cam­era con­sid­ers the “proper” expo­sure. With the high dynamic range that RAW files deliver nowa­days I believe the issue is being push a bit too far. Of course I’d be pissed pay­ing $3,500 for a cam­era with issues, but tech­ni­cally speak­ing, I would not stop using it if I had it.
*[size=12pt]
Find out more details from this article by photographer/educator Eduardo Angel:
http://eduardoangel.com/2012/04/25/canons-light-leak-issue/

http://www.EduardoAngel.com





*


----------

